# HDPE - Anyone ever turn it?



## tocws2002 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have some 3/4" thick HDPE and was wondering if anyone has turned it.

What is HDPE, you ask? High density polyethylene. It is cutoff from a natural gas pipe and I was considering making some pens out of it and give as prizes at an upcoming conference.

If you have turned it are there any special tools or techniques to use? 
What would the sanding and finishing process entail?

Lastly, anybody interested in giving it a try?

Thanks in advance,

- jason

P.S. I will get some pictures posted shortly.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 20, 2014)

I've turned UHMWPE, and it turns like butter. Wet sanding works well. It'll take threads and holds detail well.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think turning it would be difficult -- a far greater challenge might be gluing the brass tubes securely into the drilled blanks (assuming you're making pens from kits.) It could take some experimentation to find a glue that bonds metal to HDPE well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Mar 6, 2014)

Nope, not me. I've only turned IJAFSHFIQEIHADFHAKJZCVMAKD. (Holy Acronyms in this thread!)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd be interested to see what it looks like. I manufacture peripheral components for my jig system from HDPE and UHMW and I hate drilling and threading either especially the HDPE although I have somewhat perfected the process it's still a PITA compared to dense wood.

Seems to me it would look boring though?


----------

